# Fornix Biosciences (FORBI)



## Gunstar (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all,

First day on the forum as a member (I had posted in the introduce yourself part of the forum this morning) and I wanted to ask for everyones oppinion on this stock. My main goal as an investor is to build a strong portfolio of dividend paying stocks, and the yield on this stock (154%) seemed to be quite lucrative.

Google Finance Link: http://www.google.ca/finance?q=Fornix+Biosciences&hl=en#

The stock price has taken a major dive up to Mid 2010, and some of the ratios certainly seem off. I was just wondering if anyone had run by this stock before, if anyone is holding it, or what everyones oppinion was on it.

Thanks.


----------

